# Rearing



## Babybella (15 January 2015)

I have a young mare who, is usually hoof perfect in everything. She's normally quiet as a mouse and an absolute pleasure to do but recently she has started rearing a lot... On the ground when she doesn't get her own way. I've had the physio/vet/dentist etc and she has slight bruising but on bute and saddle reflocked etc. 
I was just wondering if anyone has any tips how to stop the rearing on the ground as it's getting dangerous and I don't want it to become habit!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## L&M (15 January 2015)

How old is 'young'? Also what turn out/exercise is she getting?

The reason I ask is that my 5yr old went through this phase too - mainly in hand thank god, but did throw in a couple of mini ones when ridden.

With mine I used a 'dually' control halter, and as soon as he went to rear/spin/generally prat about I would put 'pressure' on him - it also meant I had a better hold of him. Some may also recommend a chifney for a rearer but have not used one personally.

Hopefully it is just a phase, possibly because of bad weather and reduced turn out?

The good news is that if you are consistent in their handling, you can get them over it - mine is now 6yrs and so much better than last winter. I can lead him with a normal head collar now, and even in the recent windy weather, has resisted going up.


----------



## Babybella (15 January 2015)

She's 6. I've had her over a year now and never did it last winter. She's getting turnout 9-4 so plenty. Even in bad weather, just rugged up. She's on rest at the moment, but vets back next week so fingers crossed we get the clear to ride again. It's almost as if she's throwing a big paddy when she does it. But they're not small rears... They're massive! Vertical! And she's about 16.1/16.2.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 January 2015)

It could be the wind, it scares my 9yo and makes her all spooky, bless her! 

Most young horses can go through a phase, when they're being a bit naughty/ excited. 

I agree with the dually control halter, and don't LET her rear, try to circle her, an if she does jerk downwards with your lead rope (not with the control halter). Has her routine changed at all other than the turnout? Reduced exercise perhaps, due to the recent bad weather?

If she does get away with rearing, tell her off, as you really don't want it to become a habit. 
When does she rear? Is it when you're asking something, or when she wants to do something that's not allowed?

Where was the bruising? It could be that she was in pain, and as a result was unhappy in doing certain things. Also, how long ago did she start rearing.

Just be really firm, not letting her misbehave, and if it looks like she wants to rear, circle her tightly immediately, so that she can't. Also, move her around a lot, e.g, ask to to back up, walk forward, go sideways etc, so that you are the one who's in control of her feet.

Is she doing it when being ridden as well, or only on the ground?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 January 2015)

Sorry, just seen your new post!


----------



## Babybella (15 January 2015)

She's having less exercise because of her back. Was being ridden about 4/5 times a week but now on rest until next week at least! She's doing it at silly little things, like today her friend left and she had a paddy. She wasn't alone but wanted to follow her friend so did one big rear and two small ones. Will try the circle thing. Never thought of that! Thank you!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 January 2015)

Babybella said:



			She's having less exercise because of her back. Was being ridden about 4/5 times a week but now on rest until next week at least! She's doing it at silly little things, like today her friend left and she had a paddy. She wasn't alone but wanted to follow her friend so did one big rear and two small ones. Will try the circle thing. Never thought of that! Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. I've learnt quite a few useful things on how to stop rearing, as we used to own a very naughty gelding, who'd do full rears on the ground and with you on him - staying in the air for a minute sometimes, when you were on him, as he was being bossy! It wasn't pleasant! 

It sounds as if she's just being a silly youngster, when my mare was 6 she'd also do rears, only little ones, but thankfully she did them in her stable if one of her friends left. It only lasted a month thank goodness.

Hope her back gets better soon, and that she stops rearing! Keep us updated.


----------



## wyrdsister (16 January 2015)

I'd also agree with the advice above, adding in a good growl too. My rising six year old rears/used to rear as her primary evasion. I won't swear she's totally stopped doing it, but 9/10 times a warning growl will stop her taking her feet off the ground. Spinning in circles also goes easier if you teach your horse to yield the quarters first & disengages the rear  before it starts. 

My only final suggestion is to be sure she isn't hurting. My girl has just had KS surgery. Her only real symptom? Rearing. She found turns, especially tight turns, painful & went up to escape. Of course, she *also* did it to throw a tantrum or generally bubble over. With the combination of training & medical help, it's pretty well stopped.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (16 January 2015)

One thing I want to add, never try to circle her when her front feet are off the ground, no matter how 'low' they seem, she could fall on top of you. And don't circle her too, too tightly, in the sense that she may loose her footing and come down on you.


----------



## AengusOg (17 January 2015)

Horses don't rear to get a better view around them. They rear in response to the way they're handled.


----------



## Babybella (17 January 2015)

Thank you for all the help. Yeah, I wouldn't circle if she's already gone up! Only if I feel her tense up. She's not being handled any differently to how she has been thank you. She is really responsive to the way I speak to her, but I just feel she is beginning to get stroppy, when normally you wouldn't even be able to tell she is a mare, she's that well behaved.


----------

